# Van insurance



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Guys, 

I'm 23 and never had van insurance before, what's the best company for van insurance at my age. I'm soon to be getting a van but are they all pretty much the same on grouping or are some higher than others like cars?

I'm after a Vauxhall Combo 1.7CDTi - side sliding door + without rear windows.

Or

Ford Transit Connect T220(I think) - again side sliding door and no rear windows.


Are they high insurance grouped vans and is there a similar model that would be cheaper to buy... But more importantly cheaper to insure.

I'm going to do more searching but whatever help you guys have would be brilliant. Thanks 

Karlos


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Broadsure 300 quid cheaper for me by anybody


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

20vKarlos said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm 23 and never had van insurance before, what's the best company for van insurance at my age. I'm soon to be getting a van but are they all pretty much the same on grouping or are some higher than others like cars?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Feel free to give us a try if you like. If you wanted to PM me your details I'd be happy to arrange for one of my quotes team to give you a call back.
Regards,
Dan.


----------

